# rust stains on jacket



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

i have some rust stains on my new jacket and was looking for advice for help to get rid of it ( if possible)

normal washing has not worked on it.

any help will be appreciated


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah try clr, or just mix some vinegar and baking soda or salt. see if that'll bring out the stains, other things to try would be the various stain sticks you can buy. did you try washing it yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah i did tru washing it but it did nothing.


i mite give the clr a try i think i have some laying around the house. thanks heaps for your advive 


i have read about lemon juse does any one have an opinion on that or have tried it?


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

BAYNESY said:


> yeah i did tru washing it but it did nothing.
> 
> 
> i mite give the clr a try i think i have some laying around the house. thanks heaps for your advive
> ...


i use lemon juice at work sometimes to clean stuff, but never tried it on rust so i dont know, worth a try.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^spam!! haha, seems like a solid cleaner though. if i ever meet a guy looking for strong boat cleaner ill send him your way.


----------

